# Dilemma....need your opinion.



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have been reviving the 37-38 Roadmaster Fleetwood for some time now. Came out better than I thought it would.






Here's the dilemma I'm having right now...the last decision I'll make on this one for a bit.

Which tires looks best. 

Blackwalls







Or these Cremes







It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2015)

black


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 26, 2015)

Black!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 26, 2015)

Blackwalls.  Was the bike just really dirty or did you take sterner measures?  And what were they?  Sure turned out nice!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 26, 2015)

Cream tires are nice!


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 26, 2015)

cream tires!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

I liked the blackwalls better too. But, the creme does make it pop. I figured with the brown with white (now patina'd to almost beige) the tires wouldn't be too loud and mix right in. Guess it depends how loud I want to look. 
But the blackwalls do make it look it's age.

Andrew, it was just caked with grime. Lots of elbow grease using wd40 and 0000 then compound and a little liquid wax.
Painted the rims a mocha brown to match the frame. Close but, not a prefect shade match.

So, that's 3 to 2 on the blackwalls so far.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2015)

I like the black...


----------



## bikiba (Jun 26, 2015)

black


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2015)

Black Fo Shizzle


----------



## Iverider (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd never want my tires to POP! (sorry, I hate that word when used as such) 

In any case, the black looks great!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> I'd never want my tires to POP! (sorry, I hate that word when used as such)
> 
> In any case, the black looks great!



Good point[emoji33] [emoji54] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2015)

black.I usually go white when bike has shiny 7+ paint or better.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2015)

white just makes bikes appear "Custom" unless they are TOC's when they actually had white (no graphite in the rubber mix... graphite made the tires wear longer)


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2015)

The black tires just soak up the look.black all the way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I thinks the black looks the bestest...V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 26, 2015)

bright pink or neon green. Just kiddin cream.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> bright pink or neon green. Just kiddin cream.



Already have a pink and green tired bikes...
Looking like the black is getting the majority vote.
Thanks guys for the opinions.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## robertc (Jun 26, 2015)

J.D. I just like the bike no matter what color tire you put on it. I think I would have to choose black if it was mine however cream looks awesome. Also I think you should stick to the middle weights and leave the balloons for the rest of us. LOL


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

robertc said:


> J.D. I just like the bike no matter what color tire you put on it. I think I would have to choose black if it was mine however cream looks awesome. Also I think you should stick to the middle weights and leave the balloons for the rest of us. LOL



Thanks...if it helps I have a few ladies bikes that I will be posting soon. But, Balloon is my quest at the moment.
I've had my fun with the middleweights unless something rare comes up and affordable. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## JKT (Jun 26, 2015)

blacks okay but the cream makes it look more alive !!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

took this picture last night trying to decide. Couldn't make up my mind then.






Then, there is the clay bricks but, not the chromed dropcenters. 





You know they all look good....daggum [emoji41] 
It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## robertc (Jun 26, 2015)

You're making this is hard as an election between Hillary Clinton and the devil.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 26, 2015)

I seldom choose black walls, but they are perfect on your bike.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

The clays have already been taken off the board. Sorry, but it was the very first choice I went with.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 26, 2015)

Id go Black JD, Always bet on black!!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 26, 2015)

black


----------



## gator49 (Jun 26, 2015)

JD: I like the black


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 26, 2015)

My spin is that it wasn't a top of the line bike, so whitewalls aren't totally appropriate.  White tires are flashy and not period correct although the red could be.  But, it's your bike!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow...black takes it at 15 to 3 and one tie.
Thanks for the votes and opinions.
Cremes are always a great accent to a bike that needs a bit more for visual appeal. I do like creme tires.
Wonder what a high end Fleetwood would look like. What accessories would have made it a high end model. 
I also wonder if there is any catalog image material available showcasing the prewar and postwar Roadmasters? I haven't seen any.
Is there a Roadmaster reference book out there? 

Again, thanks for jumping in guys and giving me your thoughts of tire color choices.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Generally speaking the Firestone bikes were more of an economy offering with plainer paint and less chrome than offered by the house brand bikes. So far there isn't a CWC book. It would be nice if Phil would return to the forum but I think he got fed up with all the BS. If anyone out there has a hoard of CWC literature I'd be happy to collaborate on putting something together. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jun 27, 2015)

We do miss Phil. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 27, 2015)

Have to agree with most here on the blackwalls, they just look like they belong there, but there is just something about those creme ones that make the ivory or white on the frame just stand out. Awesome bike! You can't lose either way you go! Joe.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2015)

Creme


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 12, 2015)

I like cream tires but definitely Black on this bike.  Nice work JD.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 13, 2015)

I have two pre-war bikes which are same style & year.
One has all black & the other has the pre-war red tires.
I ride the bike depending on the mood for any given day.
Now if I find a third model, I’ll probably install the creme color.

I usually put whitewalls on the 50s bikes.


Either color you choose will look nice !


----------



## Tino (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the black as well. 

On a side note, when did they come out with the white walls?


----------

